# Ammo at the Fin (Ashland Store)



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Met up yesterday evening with Carpman from OGF to pick up a battery charger he was selling to me at the Fin in Ashland.

After our parking lot meet up, I went in & found 525 count bricks of 22LR (Federal & CCI) on the shelf @ 29.99 (Limit one), also they had boxes of 9mm and 50 cal ammo cans of .223 as well. (450 rounds of .223 for $259.00 if I remember right).

Just a heads up if you're in the area...........not the cheapest prices, but it is on the shelf.

They limited your purchase to one box or container per caliber, so if you want more than one, take a friend with you.

Fish


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Stopped in the bps near Toledo, they had picked clean shelves of ammo, almost half pistols sold out.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

nothing like some good ol fashioned price gouging.


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

FFF just took the sale price away that most were used to paying


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

FFF also has a lot of unhappy customers as well. Lets see how their sales drop after all of this.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Was just down at TopGun Supply in Chesterland Saturday. Good assortment of pistols, especially Kimbers, Sigs, Rugers, S&W M&Ps. Prices seemed pretty reasonable. Good assortment of black guns on the wall, but I didn't look nor price any. Ammo was very scarce.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Workdog said:


> Was just down at TopGun Supply in Chesterland Saturday. Good assortment of pistols, especially Kimbers, Sigs, Rugers, S&W M&Ps. Prices seemed pretty reasonable. Good assortment of black guns on the wall, but I didn't look nor price any. Ammo was very scarce.


Did you stop at Outdoor Supply too? Just up the road 1/4 mile...


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Snakecharmer said:


> Did you stop at Outdoor Supply too? Just up the road 1/4 mile...


Wish I woulda known that. Dang...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Workdog said:


> Wish I woulda known that. Dang...


Go west on Mayfield cross 306 keep going west. It in the little plaza between Arby's and McDonalds. It's the old Pistol Pete's store.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Snakecharmer said:


> Go west on Mayfield cross 306 keep going west. It in the little plaza between Arby's and McDonalds. It's the old Pistol Pete's store.


I'm an hour away from there. Next time I'm in the area I'll definitely check it out. Thanks for the info.


----------

